# All Time Nuggs Team



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Ok let's build the all time team

C Dikembe
PF Dan Issle
SF


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Dikembe Mutombo, Dan Issel, Alex English, David Thompson, Ralph Simpson

Second team: Wayne Cooper, Antonio McDyess, Kiki Vandeweghe, Lafayette Lever, Andre Miller


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Start Ernest at the 3. Back in the day that guy was a sick scorer. Not only that but he could throw it down big time.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Who's Ernest?


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

These are my picks as far as my favorites go (not necessarily the best players ever to wear a Nuggets uniform). Feel free to disagree

PG Lafayette "Fat" Lever
SG Kiki Vandewegh
C Dan Issel
SF Alex English
PF David Thompson

Bench: Dikembe Mutombo, Michael Adams, Laphonso Ellis, Antonio McDyess, Jalen Rose, Carmelo Anthony, Bobby Jackson.

Nice mix of size & scoring there. Fat Lever was a triple double threat every time he suited up. Kiki could shoot the lights out. Issel, English & DT are Hall Of Famers, obvious choices.

The bench aint too shabby either. Some tough choices to make to keep the roster at 12. I always liked Mahmoud (especially when his shot was on), Robert Pack was another of my favorites.

And it'll be a cold day in hades before I put Nick Van Exel on my team.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> Who's Ernest?



Ernest Kiki Vanderweigh.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laphonz</b>!
> These are my picks as far as my favorites go (not necessarily the best players ever to wear a Nuggets uniform). Feel free to disagree
> 
> PG Lafayette "Fat" Lever
> ...



All good choices, and I think I agree about Van Exel. But David Thompson was about 6'4" in thick socks. If you wanted to go with that lineup he'd play SG and English and Vandeweghe would hold down the forward spots (which they did when they played together anyway, even though both were small forwards).


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*How can you guys forget Bobby Jones*

one of the best defenders in the history of the game.

Dan Issel was the greatest Nugget of them all thought.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Great catch on Bobby Jones! He definitely bumps Wayne Cooper off my team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Wheres the love for Robert Pack?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

PG-Todd Lichti
SG-Mark Macon
SF-Marcus Liberty
PF-Scott Hastings
C-Bill Hanzlik


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> PG-Todd Lichti
> SG-Mark Macon
> SF-Marcus Liberty
> ...



Bill Hanzlik was a 6'7" small forward (although he did like to guard Ralph Sampson). I think you want Danny Schayes or Blair Rasmussen on this team...


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hanzlik was a 6'7" small forward (although he did like to guard Ralph Sampson). I think you want Danny Schayes or Blair Rasmussen on this team...


Good call I would go with Blair Rasmussen.

PG-Todd Lichti
SG-Marcus Macon
SF- Marcus Liberty
PF-Scott Hasting
C-Blair Rasmussen


----------

